# Low-lying placenta and your sex life?



## MindUtopia

Just a question for those of you who have been told you have a low-lying placenta, have you been told to avoid sex completely or just be cautious? I found out when I went for the second half of my 20 week scan that I have a low placenta. It's just marginally low near the cervix, not covering the cervical os at all. It's slightly annoying because at the first part of my 20 week scan (I had to go back because we couldn't get baby to move so they could see everything), I was told it was high! It obviously didn't move down, so it's a bit annoying because I don't feel entirely confident that they are sure it's all that low, but that's another story for a different day. Anyway, the sonographer, who is herself a midwife, just advised me to be extra mindful if I get any bleeding from here on out and to give them a call right away if I see anything. I didn't think to ask about sex as I was trying to take it all in and worrying more about having to come for the next follow-up scan. I see my midwife in another 2 weeks and will obviously ask then. 

But I'm curious for those of you who also have low placentas (but not covering the cervical os, just marginal low ones, obviously if it's covering the cervix, you shouldn't be having sex), have you been put on pelvic rest, or just told to watch for bleeding? I was exhausted and traveling so much in 1st trimester, then had a little bit of bleeding later on, which put me off sex, to be honest. So our sex life hasn't exactly been fabulous since I've been pregnant. I was finally just getting to the point where I had the energy at the end of the day and the interest in doing it. So now I feel a bit sad for my husband if we have to avoid it altogether. Just wondering what everyone else has been advised? I've done a bit of research on it, but it seems like there is a bit of conflicting advice out there.


----------



## Steph82

I was told at my 13 weeks scan that I had a low-lying placenta and to avoid sex until my next scan (20 weeks yieks). I was told that it may cause bleeding if we went about our business. 

I have to admit...I did not completely follow the rules. After doing some research and waiting a couple of weeks, we tried to be very careful. My OH works out of town and is only home ever other weekend, so its hard enough as it is :dohh:
So far I have had no bleeding or cramping. They do say, that the placenta moves with your uterus expanding (so there is a good chance you will be 100% fine soon). Call you doctor and ask for clarification just to be safe. 

For us, being careful seemed to work.


----------



## mommyB

I have placenta previa and I have been told no sex! With my first I also had a low lying placenta but it wasn't covering, just really close and we continued having sex. I believe no sex when it's covering. If your doctor hasn't said anything, I would assume your okay.


----------



## KitKaboodle

Mines low lying (I'm in the us) I was told no intercourse til I went back to a 22 week us due to baby not cooperating so she couldn't get measurements and I was told to call immediately if I had any bleeding


----------



## SierraJourney

My midwife didn't say anything about not having sex. . . but since we found out 2 weeks ago that I have a low-lying placenta, DH has been researching and research says to avoid sex? I'm not sure what to do, but we've dtd a few times anyways, and all has been well.


----------



## Scrooples

I was told I had a low lying placenta at 20 weeks and had a bleed last Sunday at 26 weeks. I asked the doctor when I saw her on Monday if I should be avoiding sex and she said no, it's perfectly fine. I also have a short cervix due to laser treatment so I would have thought they wouldn't have wanted me to be careful but apparently not!


----------



## Aud

I found out a week ago that I too have placenta previa (placenta separating from uterus). My Placenta is so low, the tip of it is on my cervix.

I found this out because I started bleeding heavily last week, and ended up at the ER. 

It turns out that the uterus moves alot around the cervix- especially during sex. If the placenta is near the cervix, and movement happens, it causes the placenta to tear or detach from the uterus wall. This causes bleeding and they call this separation placenta previa. 
Yes, we were having sex when I started bleeding. It was freaky! The sex caused my uterus to move tearing the placenta wall from the uterus wall. 

My Dr told me that babies grow upward in the uterus and the placenta tends to work its way up the side wall in time. It should correct itself in a few weeks. 

However, he warned me that I was lucky that the bleeding had stopped. He said that when it starts bleeding, that bleeding tends to cause more bleeding, and sometimes the whole placenta comes detached due to the blood. So, we are not having sex for a few weeks. 


My DR told me to tell my husband to "go mow the lawn" next time he wants it. :haha:


----------



## momo51519

I was told to avoid sex till my 28 week ultrasound. I had bleeding at week 10. Also at week 6 and at that point I was told I was most likely miscarrage. Now here I am at week almost 22.


----------



## Aud

momo51519 said:


> I was told to avoid sex till my 28 week ultrasound. I had bleeding at week 10. Also at week 6 and at that point I was told I was most likely miscarrage. Now here I am at week almost 22.

Sorry for the late response...

I noticed that your status is "in Love". I wanted to tell you that not having sex with my husband for these last few weeks has caused us to be more in love too. I know it sounds strange that no sex would cause a more loving relationship but it has! We feel like we have fallen back into that cute fun love that we had before marriage. Only now, he is in love with me even more. Plus, instead of sex, I am getting messages and all kinds of special treatment. It is the best!


:hugs:


Look at this hilarious Smiley I just found. Ha ha ha 
:sex:


----------

